# Weintrauben haben Mehltau



## mareike (12. Aug. 2020)

Hallo, 
meine Weintrauben haben Mehltau, habe sie heute in die Mülltonne entsorgt. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob man die Blätter und Äste, die braun gesprenkelt sind, auch entsorgen muss. Normal werden diese ja erst im Frühjahr zurückgeschnitten. Habt ihr so was schon gehabt und was habt ihr dagegen gemacht? 

Würde mich über Tips freuen.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Aug. 2020)

Habe ich letztes Jahr bei einer Freundin gehabt.

Entsorgen über die Mülltonne und nächstes Jahr eine resistente Sorte pflanzen.

Ist es echter Mehltau?


----------



## Vogel (23. Sep. 2020)

Ich würde die braun gesprenkelten Blätter definitiv auch entsorgen. Danach kannst du ja bis nächstes Jahr abwarten. Wenn sich die Pflanze nicht wieder erholt, würde ich sie auch entsorgen und eine neue resistentere Sorte pflanzen.


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2020)

mareike schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob man die Blätter und Äste, die braun gesprenkelt sind, auch entsorgen muss.


Mareike, ausbuddeln und wegschmeißen . Wenn Du nicht zur Chemie greifen willst, wird das von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer. 
Ich habe auch 2 rote Traubenstöcke, die jetzt rauskommen. 
    Meine haben jetzt auch noch Grauschimmel bekommen . 
Ich will das nicht mehr , also raus damit.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Sep. 2020)

Oh je Anne, diese braunen Blattränder sind Grauschimmel? 
Gibt es da außer dem Ausbuddeln keine Alternativen? Bei mir sehen ein paar Weintraubenblätter auch so aus


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Oh je Anne, diese braunen Blattränder sind Grauschimmel?


Ida, das weiß ich noch nicht einmal genau, hat mir meine Nachbarin erzählt.
Ist mir auch egl, jetzt sind noch mehr braune Blätter dran. Ich will das ganze Zeug einfach nicht mehr. 
Die kommen raus, und mal sehen, was ich da pflanze.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Sep. 2020)

Wie schade, aber irgendwann kann man es nicht mehr sehen 
Geht mir ähnlich mit meinem Pfirsichbaum der dieses Jahr eine radikale Kurzhaarfrisur bekommen hat, weil sich da dieser verflixte Pilz eingenistet hat. 
Nach kurz kommt ganz ab, wenn es im nächsten Frühjahr nicht besser wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2020)

unsere "Regent" hat zwar keinen Mehltau, dafür zur Zeit aber einen massiven __ Hornissen und Wespenbefall (die fressen sich durch die Weinbeeren um sich wohl auch noch mal "die Hucke vollzusaufen" jetzt wo die "Staatsverpflichtungen" zu ende gehen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> dafür zur Zeit aber einen massiven __ Hornissen und Wespenbefall


Frank, an die roten Trauben gehen noch nicht einmal __ Wespen oder Hornissen, geschweige denn die Vögel.
Die sind sauer, hart und klein. 
Meine weißen Trauben sind süß, groß und kernlos -- da bleibt für mich nicht allzu viel übrig.


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Sep. 2020)

Genau, 'Regent' ist eine resistente blaue Sorte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2020)

den hiesigen __ Wespen und __ Hornissen schmecken sie jedenfalls sehr gut, die Hälfte der Beeren ist "angenagt" und es schwirrt laufend schwarz-gelb um sie rum - die letzten Tage mit ordentlich Sonnenschein sind sie auch gut süß geworden


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2020)

was hab ihr nur für Weinsorten, meine sind von mir und den ganzen __ Wespen,Bienen und co. schon seit 4 Wochen aufgegessen bzw ausgesaugt.
Waren aber Sau- lecker 
Asu und gegen den Mehltau , den ich letztes Jahr an einigen Pflanzen hatte, half der Rückschnitt im Frühjahr bis zum Erdreich und das Verbrennen der infizierten Sachen schon im Herbst. Dann die Asche auf die Pflanzenreste.
Ob es jedoch daran oder daran oder an beiden gelegen hat


----------



## mareike (25. Sep. 2020)

Hallo,

meine Rebe  Arkadia ist 11 Jahre alt und ich habe das erste mal Mehltau. Das ist eine wunderbare Rebe mit großen süßen Trauben, die aussehen wie gekauft. Deshalb will ich sie noch nicht vernichten. Werde im Frühjahr, wenn die Rebe geschnitten worden ist, sie mit der Backpulvermischung spritzen. Die Rebschule Schmidt schrieb mir zurück, dass das mit dem Mehltau in diesem Jahr an der Witterung liegt. Es wurde empfohlen, mit Backpulver, Wasser  und ein Tropfen Spüli zu spritzen.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Sep. 2020)

Hi,

wegen Mehltaubefall braucht man übrigens Bäume/Sträucher/Stauden doch net gleich  komplett vernichten. Das ist nur eine Pilzerkrankung des Laubes die ein Gehölz net gleich umbringt

zur Bekämpfung von Mehltau gibt es auch alte Hausmittel wie Wasser-Milch-Gemische. Hab ich selber an meinem ehemaligen __ Beamtenbaum aber nie ausprobiert

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wegen Mehltaubefall braucht man übrigens Bäume/Sträucher/Stauden doch net gleich komplett vernichten.


Würden sie auch nicht. Leider mussten sie für Baumaßnahmen zurück geschnitten werden. Jetzt treiben die gut 40 Jahre alten Stöcke gesund und munter neu aus.


----------

